# Cold Brew DIY



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

With the hot weather I was thinking of cold brew ago.

I haven't got a cold brew pot but is there an easy DIY option I could go for at home?

I have a CCD, Costco Chemex and Sowdens if this helps


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CCD & Sowden are good candidates, better still if you can sift out fines with a 0.5mm sieve. The Clever negates the need for any secondary filtering. With a bright, fruity bean, I often used to make a regular hot pot with the Sowden in the morning, have a cup or two, then when cooled, decant the last cups from the pot & chill in the fridge for a cold one that afternoon.

Both are a challenge to make really hot brews, so you could try experimenting with cold, hot & somewhere in between starting temps to speed things up if needed. Grind as you normally would.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking at my Mizudashi I think you might have some success if you were to cut the leg off a pair of fine denier tights

Stretch over and into a kilner jar and add your coffee. fill with cold water and that's it, clamp the lid on. Alternatively, elastic band around top of tights and place inside jar before sealing.

Place in fridge door


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I make mine in any old container (usually a jug of some sort), and just filter with a CCD when done. I really can't see the point of spending money on anything else.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> CCD & Sowden are good candidates, better still if you can sift out fines with a 0.5mm sieve.


Cheers @MWJB any recommendations on sieves? I can see a previous link that you've posted for one on Amazon, but those ones are no longer available.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I also have one of these...https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004RBVEAI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I also have one of these...https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004RBVEAI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Cheers MWJB. Stupid question....9 inch sieve? Does the coffee not just go everywhere?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers MWJB. Stupid question....9 inch sieve? Does the coffee not just go everywhere?


I should have added that I sift out fines over the kitchen sink


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I should have added that I sift out fines over the kitchen sink


Aha...that makes more sense. Cheers MWJB. So for brewed coffee this gets of the fines. How fine is too fine on something like a Lido3. Not under 7 notches?

I'm guessing sifting on an espresso grind wouldn't work as it's too fine.

Although from what I've read fines are required for espresso.

£16 is a bit on the pricey side, are cheaper ones on eBay worth a try or do you get what you pay for.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm only suggesting this for immersions, not for drip, not for espresso.

As you say the fines peak around 50um is normal in espresso. For drip if you have too many fines grind coarser, or don't kick up the bed too much.

You don't need to be too precise, so long as the sieve is around 0.5mm you should be OK, you only want to lose the smallest 15-25% of your Clever grind. So, I wouldn't worry too much about "quality", just having a fine enough sieve to take out the fines, but not eat up much more than a fifth, or so, of your dose.


----------

